# Bangkok Photo Walk - August 23rd



## gavingough@aiscorporatema (Aug 3, 2008)

Scott Kelby, author of several photographic books, is organising a worldwide series of Photo Walks on August 23rd.

The Bangkok Photo Walk will leave from Tha Tien at 4 pm for a two-hour walk around Ratanakosin before ending up at a bar overlooking Wat Arun in time for sunset.

The walk is FREE to attend although you must register as numbers are limited. It's a great opportunity to get together with other photographers and you're welcome to invite your family and friends along too. just make sure they register a place.

It's not a Workshop or tutorial, simply a fun way to spend a couple of hours with your camera. There's a Flickr group where you can upload photos if you wish and the best pictures taken during the walk will win some excellent prizes.

Find out more: http://www.photoshopuser.com/photowalk
Register for the Bangkok Photo Walk: http://www.photoshopuser.com/photowalk/city/bangkok.html


----------

